# Ochlockonee River near Havana, FL



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Another first or almost. tried the Ochlockonee about 20 years ago but today was my first real fishing trip. Launched near Havana and headed upstream since I was the only rig in the parking lot. No prior knowledge or reliable info on the river so took it easy since it was obviously very low and shallow. 
River is mostly about 2 to 4 in depth right now. sandbar on nearly every point. Small 6 to 8 ft holes but not many. Sand bars, snags, and shallow depth had me running 3 to 6 mph and looking at the sonar while dodging snags and shallows. Can't get in a hurry on this small river. 
Fished six spots and caught a decept mess of cats and bream/shellcrackers in 5 ft water on bottom with earthworms. Made a photo but did something wrong on camera and it not take. Five cats up to 3 lb and 7 very nice gils and shellcrackers. 
Hung a nice shellcracker that pulled my hook off the line due to faulty knot. Caught it again about 10 minute later and first hook still in its mouth. 
Plans to fish Talquin have been cancelled.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Always wanted to try that river, I know a guy who used to kill the red bellies and bass over there on beetle spins.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Got my boat out of the shop today so I am going to YR tomorrow. Shop said the water pump was damaged and full of ground up weeds. This time they put in a heavy duty Yamaha part so maybe it will last more than a year. Ran great a few weeks ago at Opp so not sure what happened. Motor is 30 years old so I can't complain. Only spent around $500 on it since I bought the boat 15 years ago. They did say the main seal has a slight leak, but could last a while. That will be a major expense and it may be time to shop when that time comes.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to fish and swim it back around 1982 or 83. My dad lived a few hundered yards from it in Tallahassee. Lotsa little gators in there back then.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Billyb I might see you on yellow. If little man doesnt fight me too much getting out of bed we'll be out there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Why cancel Talquin??? I can't wait to go back when it gets cooler!!! Going in the big pond this AM!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> Why cancel Talquin??? I can't wait to go back when it gets cooler!!! Going in the big pond this AM!!!


Something came up that cut my time short and had to get back to DeFuniak. Would have had only about two hours to fish which would include launching boat and boat recovery, so decided to pass. Anyway, I'm hooked on the Ochlockonee and can't wait until I can get back over there. Wish I had made a good video of the place. Crooked as a snake, shallow but navigable. Dragging a chain down that river would be perfect for fly rod or casting. Reminded me of upper Yellow. 
Did stop at Ingram's for some charter info. Lake water in the 80's. Bream biting good but crappie are minimal right now. Water needs cooling down, so it will be a while.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> Always wanted to try that river, I know a guy who used to kill the red bellies and bass over there on beetle spins.


Beetle spins are still working I found out. Better yet is a Spin Dandy with skirt removed and live cricket on hook. I suppose you could do the modification with bettle spin. 

A close friend over there has fished the river for 35 to 40 years and with a Spin Dandy. No telling how many thousands of bream he has caught.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

NoMoSurf said:


> I used to fish and swim it back around 1982 or 83. My dad lived a few hundered yards from it in Tallahassee. Lotsa little gators in there back then.


Apparently people still swim in the river. When I came back down the river rounded a bend not far from the landing and there were two BIG MAMA'S flopped out there on a sand bar sun bathing. There was evidence of folks using sand bar points close to the landing.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> Got my boat out of the shop today so I am going to YR tomorrow. Shop said the water pump was damaged and full of ground up weeds. This time they put in a heavy duty Yamaha part so maybe it will last more than a year. Ran great a few weeks ago at Opp so not sure what happened. Motor is 30 years old so I can't complain. Only spent around $500 on it since I bought the boat 15 years ago. They did say the main seal has a slight leak, but could last a while. That will be a major expense and it may be time to shop when that time comes.




What shop do you use?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Outboards Unlimited in Milton. Great service and good prices. Very knowledgeable guys. They replaced the water pump and thermostat for $129. I am happy.


----------

